# small bottles



## Trying not to break it (Nov 10, 2005)

hi everyone, found these 4 small bottles last week.  the amber bottle is 3 1/4" tall, base 1 1/2 X 1 1/8, both sides embossed whitehall, owens ill. mark.  the 8 sided  bottle is 3" tall, 1" across base, with a dobber in it.  the blue bottle is a  bromo-seltzer by maryland glass co. the larger clear bottle is 4 1/2" tall, 1 5/8 across base, has a ridge inside of lip,  made by hazel atlas.  any information on age, contents or value greatley appreciated.  thanks,  rhona


----------



## diginit (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Trying, I have a phrase for bottles like these. Cool but common. Yes that phrase too. 
 I'd say 50's 60's era. Dig deeper.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 13, 2005)

hey rhona nice finds .i belive the larger clear bottle had bluing in it to help get your whites whiter in the wash . the brown one iam ??? the other two id say ya got a good idea what was in them. lots a luck diggen bill


----------



## Mainely Broken (Nov 13, 2005)

Your amber Whitehall is most likely an Anacin bottle. I have dug alot of them in various sizes with the caps still readable.  Not worth anything but fun digging them anyway.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 13, 2005)

hi diginit, thanks for looking, i know the 1 is dated 1950, 2 of then are older.    hi dollorbill, havn.t seen you post for a while. thought you took an extra long walk along the river.[]  thanks for the info. on the little glass bottle/jar.  i think these little bottles shape somthing like a milk bottle are neat. i hope you have been able to find some good ones on your walks.   hi  mainely broken,  thanks for the info. on the whitehall bottle, i did a search but didn't find any thing on it.  thanks again,   rhona


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 15, 2005)

hey agian rhona got out this last weekend an dug the first time in awhile found some neat stuff an bottle ill post some as soon as i get some of them cleaned up. thanks for asken an lots aluck diggen bill


----------

